
Die shot collection of Pauli Rautakorpi, Wikipedia user - anonymfus
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Birdman86
======
terminus
Has anybody done any work on mapping die shots onto the microarchitecture
features?

The only thing I've found is work by this guy (about a decade old now):
[http://chip-architect.com/news/2003_09_21_Detailed_Architect...](http://chip-
architect.com/news/2003_09_21_Detailed_Architecture_of_AMDs_64bit_Core.html)

Would be very interested in seeing more on these lines.

------
KSS42
Very interesting. I have a few that should be added to the collection.

